# Hourly rate for an FL80 with......



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just bought a Freightliner FL80. It is equipped with an 11 foot highway plow. A liquid de iced tank and a salt broadcaster. It's basically a state plow truck. I'm looking to throw a qualified driver in it and was wondering what to charge for an hourly rate as a sub. Do any of you companies with such a truck think you could give me an idea please as to what to charge, I would be most grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Why would you buy this if you don't have work for it or know what it will make (payback period / ROI)?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Maclawnco;2021949 said:


> Why would you buy this if you don't have work for it or know what it will make (payback period / ROI)?[/ I own a landscaping business, which is what I bought it for. The plow, salt spreader and liquid de iced came with it so I figured, what the hell, put it to work in the winter too. So, I went out and asked a few questions and got a lot of replies. Currently, the coast guard, a mall and a municipality is what I have to choose from to work for/with, so now I'm trying to figure out what to charge per hour and then go with whichever is willing to pay the most for it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Up there, municipal or government doesn't have to go out to bid? What did the town pay their vendors last year?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Randall Ave;2022033 said:


> Up there, municipal or government doesn't have to go out to bid? What did the town pay their vendors last year?


 They do go out to bid. any advice on hourly rates?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Different state different price. File a request to see last years billing from vendors. They have to give it to you. I'm guessing about 140.00 if it'd your contract. 100.00 if you're a sub.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, only that much! TBO, I thought it was much more than that for a 9 ton. I will definitely ask for last years billing. Thanks.


----------



## RSI Const. (Jan 19, 2013)

I know the on the Mass DOT site they have the rates that they pay their subs. Not sure if that will help but it should give you a ballpark based on what the truck has on it i.e. 11' plow with spreader and liquid tanks


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

RSI Const.;2022099 said:


> I know the on the Mass DOT site they have the rates that they pay their subs. Not sure if that will help but it should give you a ballpark based on what the truck has on it i.e. 11' plow with spreader and liquid tanks


 Great start, thank you.


----------

